# How to play .avi files?



## viceroy (May 16, 2003)

Hello,

     Every time I open up an .avi file it says that quicktime is missing required software and that it is not available on the quicktime server. How do I go about resolving this?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Racer D (May 16, 2003)

try this MPLAYER OS X


----------



## viceroy (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Racer D _
> *try this MPLAYER OS X *



Thanks, trying it out now.

Peace,
Steve


----------



## 3mors (May 16, 2003)

VLC is better

www.videolan.org


----------

